# DOG3 RDA by Congrevape - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (20/1/16)

*









DOG3 Black Ceramic Tip RDA by Congrevape*

The DOG3 RDA is the latest version of the extraordinarily popular Doge platform, carrying on the heritage of two of the most beloved cloud chasing RDAs by implementing a focus on design that caters to creating a highly effective, increased building space oriented platform that integrates a Black Ceramic 11mm Bore Drip Tip, redesigned direct delivery dual airflow, and quality machining and material. The DOG3 RDA implements the Congrevape Ceramic Tip System from the Catemizer RDA, manufactured out of Black Ceramic then finished to a beautiful high polish, pairing the 11mm bore to an extremely heat resistant material that thrives in high heat situations. Airflow has been executed to optimize direct to coil delivery, focusing on rapid and smooth airflow delivery while relocating airflow adjustment into the outer rim of the build deck, increasing the amount of internal build space by 2.4mm over previous models. The dual airflow measures 10mm by 2.5mm each airslot, creating a synergistic balance between optimal maximum intake to the tip. The build deck features the extremely durable Japanese PEEK Insulator and Key system from the Doge V2, while slightly reducing post size to accommodate a greater range of builds. In split positive terminal configuration, each post terminal measures 2.mm in diameter, while in single positive post configuration, the negative terminals remain at 2.2mm while the positive terminal measures at 3mm, allowing the DOG3 to be set to be compatible with an enormous range of coil configurations and styles. The design of the Juice Well is a key element in this iteration, doubling the depth to 9mm from efficient placement and design of posts and insulators all while maintaining a trim 22mm diameter. Taking a storied and beloved platform and undergoing true refinement and evolution, the DOG3 RDA by Congrevape is an artful redesign that executes on practically every level.

*Product Features:*
22mm Diameter
Congrevape Ceramic Tip System
Black Ceramic Tip
Removable
Open Source Seating
11mm Bore
Extremely Heat Resistant
Safe Under Heat
Focused Dual Airflow
Faster Air to Coil Rate
Rapid and Smooth Delivery
10mm by 2.5mm Each
Adjustable via Deck
Increased Top Cap Build Space
Removal of Internal Airflow Controller
Increases Internal Build Space by 2.4mm from Previous Models
Interchangeable Positive Post Build Deck
Split Positive
2.2mm Each Terminal
Single Positive Post
3mm Terminal
Increased Build Space
Deckmilled Negatives
2.2mm Terminals
Square Japanese PEEK Insulators
Increased Juice Well
9mm Deep
100% Increase Over Doge V2
Stainless Steel Construction
C110 Copper Posts, Screws, and Contacts
Beautiful Colorways

*Product Includes:*
One DOG3 RDA
One C110 Copper Single Terminal Positive Post
One Stainless Steel Single Terminal Positive Post
Two Additional Stainless Steel Screws
One Additional C110 Copper Screw
One Additional C110 Copper 510 Contact
One PEEK Insulator Set
Additional O-Rings
Screwdriver

Get them here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...ucts/doge-v3-dog3-authentic-rda-by-congrevape​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Vapington (20/1/16)

Ordering right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (20/1/16)

Got it Sir


----------



## zadiac (20/1/16)

Ag no man! I just got a new atty from you and now you want me to order another one! You people are going to ruin me financially!








hehehe

Edit: But I have to say, it's a damn good looking atty!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Sir Vape (21/1/16)

@zadiac sorry bro. It's not intentional


----------



## element0709 (21/1/16)

Ordered can wait for my new RTA and RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (26/1/16)

Ordered this morning keen!


----------



## zadiac (26/1/16)

Sir Vape said:


> @zadiac sorry bro. It's not intentional



I have my doubts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeDude (28/1/16)

She chucks the clouds







Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (28/1/16)

Oh and that TIP!!!

Looking whack @VapeDude ude

Reactions: Like 1


----------

